

Startup Idea: Solving the problem of LOST/OLD/STALE Phone Numbers. - SudarshanP
http://www.getr.co/startup-ideas/solvingtheproblemoflostoldphonenumbers

======
v_shiv
There were a few solutions which used the online repository address books and
shared address books.

